# Guy Question for Guys



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you ever go out and have a drink by yourself - with no purpose but to just get out?


----------



## dre (Jan 30, 2010)

yes i have done it several times


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

A few times a year. 



nice777guy said:


> Do you ever go out and have a drink by yourself - with no purpose but to just get out?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes, sometimes for quiet, reflective solitude. Sometimes to a sports bar, where the setting is more social and you are likely to interact with others.

Never in a dark parking lot secluded in my car, drinking out of a brown bag.
Never to get blitzed, or to drink for purposes of avoidance.


----------



## SadDad2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes. BW3 is great for my sanity!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

no, i have run errands to get away but never gone out to drink.


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Coffee in my case - I don't drink alcohol - and it's great to have an hour to myself once a week. Same goes for my lady. I think it's good for both of us.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

I walk the dog about 2 miles a day, which gets me some guaranteed alone time once or twice a week. (My wife comes with me most days, but not every day.)

At my 40th high school reunion, I credited the dogs with why I'm only 10 pounds heavier now than I was at graduation. (Dogs, plural. We're on the fifth one since we got married.)


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Not usually, I've done it once when I was waiting for a chicken wing order. Most of the time whenever I wind up out for a drink I'm with one of my buddies.


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

When I was drinking (quit last year) I never went out alone. I will go off by myself sometimes, but it might be for a long walk or a hike in the woods or to run errands.


----------



## New Beginnings (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, I have on some rare occasions but I have never been a go to the bar kind of guy. Plus I prefer the quality time with my wife so I choose to hang out with her instead.


----------



## hardhatpoke (Mar 8, 2010)

My wife encoriges me to get out by myself with the guys and have some drinks the last time I went out for a few after work on a friday and ended up stumbling in about two am. A guy needs his time too.


----------



## Doc Savage (Mar 16, 2010)

I go to the cigar shop and play chess, sometimes I take a bottle of scotch to share. Being around our brothers helps us reconnect with being a male.
I am stuck in the house with a wife opf 23 yrs and my 16 yr old daughter. I am their slave and taxi driver, total role reversal from when I was a kid. When I was a kid I was on my own by 10 yrs old. My wife and girl would fall apart if I stopped being their whipping boy.
So YES, time with the boys is necessary for ones sanity.


----------

